# Uber is Stealing More Than Our Tips



## Maquis (Jul 6, 2017)

The Nazi Empire is still not addressing the core issue -- which is they are freaking THIEVES! Other day I gave a minimum ride: they charged the Rider $6.53, paid me $2.51 and kept $4.20. Another short ride they charged Rider $7.18, I got $3.11 and they kept $4.85. Another ride they charged $8.30, paid me $3.19 and kept $4.85. Another Rider paid $17.31, I got $8.10 and Nazi Empire kept $9.21.

No way the Nazi Empire should be making more on a ride than the source of their income, the person taking the time, paying the gas and maintenance on the vehicle.

We must RESIST! Not our fault they lost $3 Billion last year, mainly on bloated executive salaries.

Love seeing the ads for Drivers on TV. "Get your side hustle on..." These poor chumps don't realize who's side hustle they are really talking about.

Meantime, if you have to go to Uber site, don't save it as a favorite. Google Uber then click on "Ad" They must pay very time. Don't know how much, but it's probably more than the 50 cents they charge for sending you your own money.

Nazi Empire penalizes you for rejecting 2 pools in a row. So take every other pool. And when you must accept a Pool turn off "Further Requests" This way you end up giving a discounted ride to somebody, but you're not letting the Nazi Empire profiteer on you. Otherwise, they put 2 people in your car, you drive one miles -- they get paid TWICE for that Mile, pay you a reduced rate for one.

If we want to make changes, we must hit them in the wallet.

Many Riders ask me if I drive for Lyft as well. I always tell them Uber is charging them a lot more, especially for shorter trips. Lyft are kinda idiots, but it is the biggest hope we have to hit the Nazi Empire.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Maquis said:


> The Nazi Empire is still not addressing the core issue -- which is they are freaking THIEVES!


 Equating a corporation that built an app with a genocidal regime that murdered 6 million people is a bit over the top don't you think? Simma dah nah.


----------



## Maquis (Jul 6, 2017)

u-Boat said:


> Equating a corporation that built an app with a genocidal regime that murdered 6 million people is a bit over the top don't you think? Simma dah nah.


Can't help noticing your User Name and icon. (That's not a U-Boat, BTW. They did not shoot missiles.) But I don't think it's that over the top. Uber is an authoritative dictatorship trying to beat their drivers into submission. You got something else you wanna call them? Stalinistic? I am open to suggestion. Obviously, calling yourself U-Boat you have similar thoughts and motivations -- that we must use stealth to battle the Evil Empire. We should be working together, instead of picking on my terminology. Address the content.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

When will drivers stop worry about what the rider is paying Uber? Your terms that you agreed to are with Uber - it lists surges, base-fair, $/mile and $/minute... that's it. Tomorrow, they can charge the rider $20 just for using the app, it doesn't affect your pay whatsoever.

If you're not happy with your pay from Uber, then stop driving for Uber. You're an independent contractor for Uber - not the rider.. they are Uber's client.


----------



## Mborotamu69 (Aug 18, 2017)

Maquis said:


> The Nazi Empire is still not addressing the core issue -- which is they are freaking THIEVES! Other day I gave a minimum ride: they charged the Rider $6.53, paid me $2.51 and kept $4.20. Another short ride they charged Rider $7.18, I got $3.11 and they kept $4.85. Another ride they charged $8.30, paid me $3.19 and kept $4.85. Another Rider paid $17.31, I got $8.10 and Nazi Empire kept $9.21.
> 
> No way the Nazi Empire should be making more on a ride than the source of their income, the person taking the time, paying the gas and maintenance on the vehicle.
> 
> ...


This is very true and we need to check uber on the so call service fee their are stealing from us. We us driver provide service with our cars, not them. We should be getting the service fee to go toward fuel, tire n ware and maintenance. It's fun how their tell us the reason for them slashing the price is attract more riders but the increase the service fee and booking fee every 6-8 months but cut our mileage pay.


----------



## Maquis (Jul 6, 2017)

CvilleUber said:


> When will drivers stop worry about what the rider is paying Uber? Your terms that you agreed to are with Uber - it lists surges, base-fair, $/mile and $/minute... that's it. Tomorrow, they can charge the rider $20 just for using the app, it doesn't affect your pay whatsoever.
> 
> If you're not happy with your pay from Uber, then stop driving for Uber. You're an independent contractor for Uber - not the rider.. they are Uber's client.


What an ass-kissing brown noser. And for the record, those are NOT the terms I agreed to. I agreed to split 75-25. The current situation I -- and all the other Uber drivers -- were blackmailed into.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

Maquis said:


> What an ass-kissing brown noser.


Or maybe somebody who decides not to concentrate on things I cannot control. If you don't like the new terms, don't agree to them! What a dumb-ass! (I can call names too!)


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The driver is the source of Ubers income but what is the source of your income? Would you still be earning any money transportation random strangers without rideshare apps?

Its a mutual relationship, but theres only one Uber, Lyft is an option while they have hundreds of thousands of drivers willing to replace you.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> The driver is the source of Ubers income but what is the source of your income? Would you still be earning any money transportation random strangers without rideshare apps?
> 
> Its a mutual relationship, but theres only one Uber, Lyft is an option while they have hundreds of thousands of drivers willing to replace you.


Yes I still earn money without rideshare apps. As do many other drivers. So no, it's not mutual. uBer and Lyft are not the only means by which to connect with clients and earn a living driving. Their tech isn't the end all be all. The way I see it, uBer and Lyft can go away as quickly as they appeared. Like Napster. Or MySpace. As an uBer and Lyft apologist, you will no doubt disagree I imagine.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

u-Boat said:


> Yes I still earn money without rideshare apps. As do many other drivers. So no, it's not mutual. uBer and Lyft are not the only means by which to connect with clients and earn a living driving. Their tech isn't the end all be all. The way I see it, uBer and Lyft can go away as quickly as they appeared. Like Napster. Or MySpace. As an uBer and Lyft apologist, you will no doubt disagree I imagine.


Then why arent you just doing that and dump uber?



Maquis said:


> What an ass-kissing brown noser. And for the record, those are NOT the terms I agreed to. I agreed to split 75-25. The current situation I -- and all the other Uber drivers -- were blackmailed into.


If you opened your app after december 2015, you agreed to pay 25% of your city rate table. If you opened your app after may 2017, then you agreed too upfront pricing.

If you did not agree to them, you wouldnt still be driving. You can make your own clients though, as u-boat has suggested. Thats always a possibility.


----------



## neweagle (May 13, 2015)

Maquis said:


> And for the record, those are NOT the terms I agreed to. I agreed to split 75-25. The current situation I -- and all the other Uber drivers -- were blackmailed into.


Wow that sux. How did they blackmail you into accepting the latest terms?


----------



## Maquis (Jul 6, 2017)

CvilleUber said:


> Or maybe somebody who decides not to concentrate on things I cannot control. If you don't like the new terms, don't agree to them!


Like many of us driving for Uber is not just something I'm doing while I'm waiting for that job to come through at NASA. I have been forced into this situation by some harsh economic reality. Watching the Nazi Empire profiteer on my hard work -- generating their revenue -- is not something I am going to simply lie down and take.

You wanna roll over and spread, go ahead. You can wuss out and benefit from the courage and perseverance of those with the heart and spirit to try to improve their situation. The peasants always do.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> If you opened your app after december 2015, you agreed to pay 25% of your city rate table. If you opened your app after may 2017, then you agreed too upfront pricing.


I opened a ticket on a fare on which they took 43.6%. They said it was both "within their estimate" and "25%" in the reply, which is a whole lot of doublespeak. I'm waiting for them to explain how they came up with a service fee that was more than 25% of what the pax paid, tip and all.

This is, in practice, really bloody hard to work with. I didn't feed the gas pump an estimate of what I thought I should pay it this morning.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Maquis said:


> Like many of us driving for Uber is not just something I'm doing while I'm waiting for that job to come through at NASA. I have been forced into this situation by some harsh economic reality. Watching the Nazi Empire profiteer on my hard work -- generating their revenue -- is not something I am going to simply lie down and take.
> 
> You wanna roll over and spread, go ahead. You can wuss out and benefit from the courage and perseverance of those with the heart and spirit to try to improve their situation. The peasants always do.


Peasants have always complained. Those with courage to perservere pulled themselves up from being peasants and made themselves better. 


Alison Chains said:


> I opened a ticket on a fare on which they took 43.6%. They said it was both "within their estimate" and "25%" in the reply, which is a whole lot of doublespeak. I'm waiting for them to explain how they came up with a service fee that was more than 25% of what the pax paid, tip and all.
> 
> This is, in practice, really bloody hard to work with. I didn't feed the gas pump an estimate of what I thought I should pay it this morning.


CSR at Uber are terrible at understanding much less explaining things. You get paid base rate plus distance plus time. Thats it. How ever much uber charges the pax is not defined nor is technically the concern of the subcontractor. If you agree to the rate table by continuing to log on every day, then thats what you get paid.

If you do not agree with that, find ways to improve it today. You like driving people around full time? Get commercial insurance and get clients yourself where you recieve 100% of the revenue.

Uber has the leverage and no amount of whining about it will change that fact. The only thing Uber will feel is if they lose a significant amount of quality drivers.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Then why arent you just doing that and dump uber?


I am and have been for awhile. Will only drive Black on occasion when I don't have anything booked. uBer X is the bane of the transportation industry. Pool is for losers.



Alison Chains said:


> This is, in practice, really bloody hard to work with. I didn't feed the gas pump an estimate of what I thought I should pay it this morning.


I like this quote a lot. Yeah wouldn't it be nice if we could just "decide" to pay only 56.4% of our insurance premium? $100 for tire rotation and oil change? Nah, here's $56.40. I don't feel like paying $100 today.

uBer just making s**t up as they go along, changing the rules everyday.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> How ever much uber charges the pax is not defined nor is technically the concern of the subcontractor. If you agree to the rate table by continuing to log on every day, then thats what you get paid.


Technically perhaps not. But we are delivering a higher-priced product to the customer on >80% of services sold (proportion of rider overcharge vs undercharge on my sample) and are expected to meet the accordingly higher expectations with no adjustment to operational cost. And no amount of your "suck it up or quit" attitude helps anyone devise a solution.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Maquis said:


> Watching the Nazi Empire profiteer on my hard work -- generating their revenue -- is not something I am going to simply lie down and take.


You really need to drop the Nazi name calling. Yeah uBer is lame, but Nazis they are most certainly not. Nor are Conservatives, Republicans, Libertarians, Patriots, wealthy people, 1st Amendment advocates, 2nd amendment advocates, Fox News watchers, Trump supporters, or people of faith. Yeesh, the media-induced Nazi witch hunt is outta control. uBer is an app... it ain't the Waffen-SS.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

u-Boat said:


> I am and have been for awhile. Will only drive Black on occasion when I don't have anything booked. uBer X is the bane of the transportation industry. Pool is for losers.
> 
> I like this quote a lot. Yeah wouldn't it be nice if we could just "decide" to pay only 56.4% of our insurance premium? $100 for tire rotation and oil change? Nah, here's $56.40. I don't feel like paying $100 today.
> 
> uBer just making s**t up as they go along, changing the rules everyday.


Thats the right answer!

If i were to ever consider driving pax full time, i would get commercial insurance and run a personal car service. I would no rely on Uber for my income. They are a leads generator, thats what they claim in our contract. So we fulfill the initial ride as we are obligated to but there is nothing in the contract, that i can see, that prevents you from making them your full time client for future rides. That is a lead you now have for your business, whether you maximize their revenue generating potential is on you.

They generated a lead to independent providers, so turning them into full time clients would be the good business move!

Speaking of gas stations, their rates could change multiple times a day. Rates, prices change... Unless you want uber to be regulated like taxis... I dont think most drivers would ever want that to happen...



Alison Chains said:


> Technically perhaps not. But we are delivering a higher-priced product to the customer on >80% of services sold (proportion of rider overcharge vs undercharge on my sample) and are expected to meet the accordingly higher expectations with no adjustment to operational cost. And no amount of your "suck it up or quit, *****" attitude helps anyone devise a solution.


I agree drivers should get more, but that doesnt change the fact of what we agreed to. Upfront pricing is a realitynof most, if not all, of 2017. I still managed to make $20 an hour net on a bad day and $35 an hour net on a good day. When good days became far and few between and bad days would dip to $10-15 an hour, i moved on.

The solution is for you to take your own financial destiny in your hands rather than leave it in Ubers. You are independent and ultimately responsible for your own profitability.


----------



## Maquis (Jul 6, 2017)

Alison Chains said:


> I opened a ticket on a fare on which they took 43.6%.


43.6% is not bad, actually. The Nazi Empire takes more than half a lot of times, especially on minimum rides.

And their CSRs are terrible, a waste of time. Their job is to keep you driving, making money for Uber.



steveK2016 said:


> Uber has the leverage and no amount of whining about it will change that fact. The only thing Uber will feel is if they lose a significant amount of quality drivers.


Uber does have the leverage. Drivers will never have leverage as long as their are gutless people who do not have the courage to act toward the common good. A couple of you in this discussion. Stick up for yourself and your fellow drivers. Or roll over and spread.

As far as what the Nazi Empire might "feel" -- I disagree. They don't care about quality of drivers, only quantity. Which is why they advertise for drivers and not Riders. What I believe they will feel is a drop in revenue coinciding with an increase in Lyft revenue.

We can all disagree on what to do. But do SOMETHING. Fight back. Or you're wussing out on all of us.

Vive Las Resistance!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Maquis said:


> 43.6% is not bad, actually. The Nazi Empire takes more than half a lot of times, especially on minimum rides.
> 
> And their CSRs are terrible, a waste of time. Their job is to keep you driving, making money for Uber.
> 
> ...


My fellow drivers are my competition. I wouldnt shed a tear if 90% of you uninstalled uber, took your ball and went home. In fact, i would celebrate by dusting off my driver app and racking in the surges caused by a 90% decrease in drivers. Hopefully many of those 90% were also Select drivers. Lol.


----------



## Maquis (Jul 6, 2017)

u-Boat said:


> uBer is an app... it ain't the Waffen-SS.


Maybe not, but they'd like to be. What they are is a giant corporation trying to profiteer on the efforts of people facing some harsh economic reality.


----------



## Maquis (Jul 6, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> My fellow drivers are my competition. I wouldnt shed a tear if 90% of you uninstalled uber, took your ball and went home. In fact, i would celebrate by dusting off my driver app and racking in the surges caused by a 90% decrease in drivers. Hopefully many of those 90% were also Select drivers. Lol.


You sound like a wonderful human being. Perhaps we can spend the holidays together.

Great grip on reality of the situation.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Maquis said:


> You sound like a wonderful human being. Perhaps we can spend the holidays together.
> 
> Great grip on reality of the situation.


So you dont see other drivers as your competition? You open your pax app and see theres 8 other drivers sitting in the same parking lot with you and you just think to yourself, "Great! So happy my friends are here!"

Or do you throw it into drive and find a spot where theres no other drivers?

Ubering would be a whole lot more profitable if there was zero wait time between pickups. If a driver got nothing but back to back stacked pings, he can probably earn $20 an hour at todays rates in most markets, without surges.

Problem is, there are too many drivers and you endup waiting 15+ minutes or longer in some markets, which kills your hourly average. Demand isnt the problem, its supply. Your buddy drivers. Shorten that supply and the service providers remaining will regain revenue.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> If i were to ever consider driving pax full time, i would get commercial insurance and run a personal car service. I would no rely on Uber for my income. They are a leads generator, thats what they claim in our contract. So we fulfill the initial ride as we are obligated to but there is nothing in the contract, that i can see, that prevents you from making them your full time client for future rides.


The ultimate problem with this strategy is that you are effectively running counter to uBer's best interests. Eventually they will catch on and find a reason to deactivate you or at least stop giving you so many "leads". Besides, uBer X has conditioned riders to get what should be a $15 ride for $5. With no need to tip. You can fade uBer all day but it won't make the systemic problems disappear.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

u-Boat said:


> The ultimate problem with this strategy is that you are effectively running counter to uBer's best interests. Eventually they will catch on and find a reason to deactivate you or at least stop giving you so many "leads". Besides, uBer X has conditioned riders to get what should be a $15 ride for $5. With no need to tip. You can fade uBer all day but it won't make the systemic problems disappear.


Check out section 2.4

You agree that you have complete discretion to provide services or otherwise engage in other business or employment activities.

It basically says you can also work for lyft, if you also work for yourself, u-boat transportation inc, then you are also free to engage in that employment activity.

The underlying issue will be is bad mouthing uber to convert the business.

Later in section 2.4 is does say they can deactivate you for disparagement of Uber. Thats the line many drivers would cross in order to convert customers. With a dashcam in place, never use negativity to sell your customers into ordering directly with you and you shouldnt have a problem.

Youre gonna have Maquis calling them Nazis and that they should order a ride with him directly. Hell get deactivated for disparaging comments but hell be convinced it was because he was trying to sell his private services. Lol.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Thats the right answer!
> 
> If i were to ever consider driving pax full time, i would get commercial insurance and run a personal car service. I would no rely on Uber for my income. They are a leads generator, thats what they claim in our contract. So we fulfill the initial ride as we are obligated to but there is nothing in the contract, that i can see, that prevents you from making them your full time client for future rides. That is a lead you now have for your business, whether you maximize their revenue generating potential is on you.
> 
> They generated a lead to independent providers, so turning them into full time clients would be the good business move!





steveK2016 said:


> Check out section 2.4
> 
> You agree that you have complete discretion to provide services or otherwise engage in other business or employment activities.
> 
> It basically says you can also work for lyft, if you also work for yourself, u-boat transportation inc, then you are also free to engage in that employment activity.


Thanks for this. This is interesting.
My Business Lic lists me as a rideshare driver. Would I need a separate Lic listing me as a car service or could I have both on one License?
Also, my car Commercial Ins is for rideshare(stage 1) . Can't imagine full Commercial Insurance will be cheap.
I'm sure there's other regulations for running a personal car service.
Seems cost prohibitive, but still worth looking into.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Thanks for this. This is interesting.
> My Business Lic lists me as a rideshare driver. Would I need a separate Lic listing me as a car service or could I have both on one License?
> Also, my car Commercial Ins is for rideshare(stage 1) . Can't imagine full Commercial Insurance will be cheap.
> I'm sure there's other regulations for running a personal car service.
> Seems cost prohibitive, but still worth looking into.


I wouldn't know the laws in your state, but I would assume you would need a business license as a car service not just ride share and yes, full commercial insurance. Depending on state and vehicle type, it can start at around $3000 a year all the way to $6000 a year.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

They are making this much because they jacked up their booking fee TWICE so far this year. So their total percentage of the ride is way up from what it used to be.

The bigger problem is that they are overcharging the passengers by charging them for longer routes than necessary, then they are directing us on a shorter route, pocketing the extra cash. Yes, I am bitter that they are not cutting us in on the skim, but at least on longer routes I have the ability to recognize the different routes presented and take the longer route, and skim the skimmers.


----------



## Haines (Jan 27, 2017)

Maquis said:


> The Nazi Empire is still not addressing the core issue -- which is they are freaking THIEVES! Other day I gave a minimum ride: they charged the Rider $6.53, paid me $2.51 and kept $4.20. Another short ride they charged Rider $7.18, I got $3.11 and they kept $4.85. Another ride they charged $8.30, paid me $3.19 and kept $4.85. Another Rider paid $17.31, I got $8.10 and Nazi Empire kept $9.21.
> 
> No way the Nazi Empire should be making more on a ride than the source of their income, the person taking the time, paying the gas and maintenance on the vehicle.
> 
> ...


I would take this post seriously if you would have deleted Nazi. So tired of hearing that.


----------



## Maquis (Jul 6, 2017)

Haines said:


> I would take this post seriously if you would have deleted Nazi. So tired of hearing that.


All it takes for evil to succeed is for good men to do nothing.

In other words gutless wimps always find some excuse to knuckle under.

You're letting yourself down. You're letting us all down.

Have some gumption. You don't have to like me. But picking on my language in order to avoid sticking up for yourself, sticking up for what's right, that's cowardly.

Vive la resistance


----------



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

CvilleUber said:


> When will drivers stop worry about what the rider is paying Uber? Your terms that you agreed to are with Uber - it lists surges, base-fair, $/mile and $/minute... that's it. Tomorrow, they can charge the rider $20 just for using the app, it doesn't affect your pay whatsoever.
> 
> If you're not happy with your pay from Uber, then stop driving for Uber. You're an independent contractor for Uber - not the rider.. they are Uber's client.


troll

travis is back from the dumpster


----------

